# where have you been - world



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries

then show it to us on Skyscrapercity


----------



## nex (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Hasn't this been done before? Anyway here's mine:










By the end of the year, China and Finland can be added to that map.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Meh, I'll just put it on anyways since its updated from the last time I posted.


----------



## Harish (Feb 9, 2006)

*Places I have been*

Awesome


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

JDRS said:


>


Which country did you like the best?


----------



## Curry4Ever (Apr 3, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=USATBEFRDENLESCHUKINSGAUNCNZ"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

Not so much









In June I'm going to the US again.
My map will look something like this (+ California, Nevada, Arizona). Last year I went to to NYC and New Jersey.









Flight map


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wasn't there another similar thread before?

Not that many countries, but here it is:


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Curry4Ever said:


> <img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=USATBEFRDENLESCHUKINSGAUNCNZ"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
> or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


Curry4ever, yours should look like this


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

rembau1958 said:


> Wasn't there another similar thread before?


 There was, it was my first thread on the Travel forum, but it died out several weeks ago, when it went boyond the 4th page :sleepy: 

I love these threads, it's great to see where people go... if I have learned anything here it is I need to stop keep visiting the same places over and over again - there's sooo much to chose from :drool:


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Facial said:


> Which country did you like the best?


Apart from the UK 

Probably the Netherlands but I really liked the old architecture and weather in Malta.


----------



## sander (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

My last visit was Puerto Rico and my next will hopefully be Argentina.


----------



## Ela (Apr 14, 2006)

img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=USFRDEITNLSEUKTRKZ"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXJMIN"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>

wtf....guys im a newb how do we upload this???


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Sahil12345 said:


> <img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXJMIN"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
> 
> wtf....guys im a newb how do we upload this???



<img src=" ===>









ex)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

I only three countries but i'm only 15 years old


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

..


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sahil12345 said:


> <img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXJMIN"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
> 
> wtf....guys im a newb how do we upload this???


Click on the insert image iconon the reply to thread and insert the URL ".http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXJMIN". I have done yours.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*North America * 

Canada
United States 
Mexico 

*Central America and the Caribbean * 

Aruba
Belize
Costa Rica 
Guatemala 
Honduras 
Netherlands Antilles 
Nicaragua 
Panama 


*Africa * 

Egypt 
Libya 
Tunisia 

*Europe * 

Andorra 
Austria 
Belgium 
Bosnia and Herzegovina 
Croatia 
Czech republic 
Finland 
France 
Germany 
Greece 
Iceland 
Ireland 
Italy 
Liechtenstein 
Luxembourg 
Malta 
Monaco
Netherlands 
Norway 
Portugal 
San Marino 
Slovenia 
Spain 
Sweden 
Switzerland 
United Kingdom 
Vatican City 

*the Middle East * 

Israel 
Jordan 
Turkey

*Asia * 

Cambodia 
China 
Indonesia 
Laos 
Malaysia 
Maldives 
Myanmar 
Singapore 
Sri Lanka 
Thailand 
Vietnam 

*Australia and Pacific*

Australia 
French Polynesia 
New Zealand 
Rarotonga & the Cook Islands


----------



## dollanganger_foxwort (Apr 18, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAGLUSMXAIBBBMCRDOGTMSPALCVCTTVIARBOBRCLECFKGFGYPYPESRUYVEDZAOBJBWBFBICMCVCFTDKMCGCDDJEGGQERETGAGMGHGWGNCIKELSLRLYMGMWMLMRMUMAMZNANENGRERWSTSNSCSLSOZASDSZTZTGTNUGEHZMZWALADAMATAZBYBEBABGQIHRCZDKEEFOFIFRGEDEGIGRHUISIEITLVLILTLUMKMTMDMCNLNOPLPTRORUSMYUSKSIESSECHUAUKVABHCYIRIQILJOKWLBOMPQQASASYTRAEYEAFBDBTBNKHCNTPINIDJPKZKGLAMYMVMNMMNPKPPKPHSGLKKRTWTJTHTMUZVNASAUPFGUMHFMNCNZNFMPPNTOWS"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## Jeff_in_Dayton (Dec 13, 2005)

I am just amazed at the globetrotters here....I've barely been out of my own little part of the USA, let alone a foreign country!


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Devilution (Nov 12, 2003)

:bash: damnit...
...nevermind...


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

China, FiJi, Australia, USA, Canada, UK.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## stephane (Feb 14, 2004)

<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## Jonestowncultinpicto (Apr 11, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXAIBBUVCQCRDMDOGDMQANPAPRKKLCVCTTVIARBRCLFKUYCVGMMASNHRFRITMCPTES"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## Jonestowncultinpicto (Apr 11, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXAIBBUVCQCRDMDOGDMQANPAPRKKLCVCTTVIARBRCLFKUYCVGMMASNHRFRITMCPTES"><br/>


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

btw Gruber, you've been to so many places! You should come to South America too!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

My countries:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Can`t believe that Malaysia is such a popular place !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

mine not so many


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mine - nothing new since 2003...


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Been there, (but havn't) done that...*


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Here we go...


----------



## snife2005 (May 16, 2005)

..


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

delete


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

delete
:scouserd:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Not much, I really should go to more places but I'm broke!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Not so much.. 



I'm gonna return to France at the end of the next month.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm already including Finland, as I'll spend the upcoming WE in Helsinki.

And just for the record:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ OMG, I better show just the map of Europe, it's enough; man, I'm so eurocentric, god help me



And if we drove from Aachen to Brussels through the Netherlands... :rant: 

And you can exclude Serbia, been only to Montenegro..

Oh, and flown over Romania and Bulgaria 

Btw, where do you get those plane-route maps?


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Ok, not everybody knows all the world like you guys but, where are the names of the countries?, I mean if I color Burkina Faso would everybody just know where it is or it's me who does not know all the positions of every country of the world?.  Perhaps my geography is not that good.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Oh I get it


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Here's mine!*

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXCRPAFRGRITMCESVA"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Man!*

Can someone do it for me?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Going to Russia in 2 weeks










visited 18 states (35% of Europe)









adding Switzerland and maybe Luxembourg in December :cheers:


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

One new country since last thread


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)




----------



## KK (Oct 27, 2006)

Not a lot for me, only 8 ones:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^HAHA nice avatar...from the movie The Shining, correct?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

That's mine


----------



## KK (Oct 27, 2006)

gonzo said:


> ^HAHA nice avatar...from the movie The Shining, correct?


Correct :yes:

Heeeere's Johnny


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

My map


----------



## Xandru (Aug 21, 2006)

made my own card


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I have only been to two countries, Fiji and Australia.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jun 30, 2005)

It's kind of misleading though. I only been to small areas of places and it shows up all red.


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Because of you guys I have to face the effects of global warming.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Not too many.. hopefully alot more when I can afford it


----------



## Vygotsky (Apr 18, 2006)

I`m Vygotsky from Colombia...and i has been in Ecuador, Venezuela, Panamà, Aruba, Netherland Antilles, Puerto Rico and USA 
my map


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=JPMYSGKRTH


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

There's a lot more to see for me!


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Europe: Bosnia Herzegovina (country where i live in),Croatia,Slovenia,Austria,Italy,France,Spain,Monaco,Germany,Denmark,Sweden
Norhern America: Canada

: )


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Canada and USA - that's all


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

"visited 24 countries (10%)"

Actually I haven't been to Myanmar yet, but will be within a month. So I feel like including it


----------



## minus (Aug 2, 2005)

visited 28 countries (12%)


----------



## big_yev (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## BeachBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

mone in Africa, gotta fix that!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Rotten. U have been to Oman ?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh, I can tick another one off now I've been to Barcelona:


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, I've seen the world.. 

(I live in Australia but I actually intend on having most of the map red one day).


----------



## SoHype! (Aug 7, 2006)

All of them because of Expo-Sciences (Grenoble 2001, Moscow 2003, New Mexico 2004, Namibia 2004, Santiago de Chile 2005, Salamanca 2005, Barcelona 2006 all of them with extra touring :lol: )


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

after this year it looks so


----------



## LittleLouChang (Nov 10, 2006)

Hope to visit all of the Middle East in the future, and going for saudi arabia next


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Rotten. U have been to Oman ?


Yes, in 2000.

I visited Muscat as a side-trip when I spent one month in the UAE.

It's a very beautiful country


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

I Have been to ........ 










in the future im planing to go to .....


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jayme... how about Malizia...ha hah ha..

Rotten, yeah, I agree !! Oman is a very beautiful country ! It is the best country Ive ever visited !


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

oh no i forgot that Malaysia !


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

12 countries (5%)

Still need to get to Asia and Africa...


----------



## kasiaa (Oct 25, 2006)

my turn


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Ela said:


> img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=USFRDEITNLSEUKTRKZ"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
> or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>














Jonestowncultinpicto said:


> <img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSMXAIBBUVCQCRDMDOGDMQANPAPRKKLCVCTTVIARBRCLFKUYCVGMMASNHRFRITMCPTES"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own visited country map</a>
> or check our <a href="http://www.world66.com/europe/italy/veneto/venice">Venice travel guide</a>














the spliff fairy said:


> UK (England, Wales, Scotland), France, Belgium, (rode through Luxembourg)
> Spain, Italy, Vatican City, Switzerland, Austria, Czech Republic, (rode through Slovakia,
> Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Germany, Finland, Sweden, Estonia, Greece, Turkey, Russia
> Netherlands, Morocco, Egypt, China, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Singapore
> ...














DamienK said:


> Not including transit (Hong Kong [UK], South Korea) and places I've lived when very young (UK, Brunei):
> 
> United States
> Canada
> ...














alsen said:


> http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=JPMYSGKRTH














mirza-sm said:


> Europe: Bosnia Herzegovina (country where i live in),Croatia,Slovenia,Austria,Italy,France,Spain,Monaco,Germany,Denmark,Sweden
> Norhern America: Canada
> 
> : )


----------



## ali_ale (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

mine


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

^^Where? I don't see anything.


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Visited to date:










Plan to visit in 2007:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## eggyhustles (Feb 21, 2006)

um..how do i post da pic?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Use the tags







and put the link between them (without spaces). You can upload your picture to www.imageshack.us or www.tinypic.com


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## ggaaxx (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

15 countries, including my homeland. It covers relatively large area of world, because of Russia of course.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

32 countries, 14% 

USA, GB, France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Czech Rep., Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, Monaco, Cyprus, Georgia, Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, India, Korea, China, Turkey, Switzerlad, Vatican, Mexico, Italy, Luxembourg, Spain, South Africa, Israel, Jordan


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> Meh, I'll just put it on anyways since its updated from the last time I posted.


Same here... :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pakistan
UK (Only England and Wales)
Greece


----------



## riel (Mar 14, 2007)

cant get the map..i dont know how to..but anyways...i've only been to uruguay brasil, argentina n USA... I still have many many years to visit the rest tho!!! :colgate:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Where I will have gone by the end of next year (already finalized planning)











Cheers


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Why is it not visible?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

I madly want to go to S.Korea and Japan, and stay for longer in China


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Mix of my travels and places where I lived:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Update for me:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Thailand, next month!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Nice list!

As for me, I have (or will be) visiting these places as of next year:

India, Japan, China, Vietnam, Thailand, France, Germany, Italy, Turkey, Sri Lanka, Canada, United States, Mexico, Jamaica, Cuba, Dominican republic, Czech republic, Spain, Portugal.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Adding Chile in July too. I wonder when I'm gonna complete South America!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never been to South America. I would like to see Brazil as well as Argentina.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

UNITED KINGDOM, UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, PANAMA AND MY COUNTRY VENEZUELA.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

schmidt said:


> Adding Chile in July too. I wonder when I'm gonna complete South America!


*You have to come to Angel Falls *


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

.............................................


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/community/mymaps/worldmap?visited=ATBYBECZDKEEFIFRDELVLTLUPLSKSE"><br/>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't posted an update for over a year now, while adding 5 new countries to a total of now 39 visited countries.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

mine... 









Hope to be adding Spain, Italy and the Netherlands to the list sometime this year.. (if i have the money :wallbash: )

Would love to visit China, Central and South American plus more African countries .. oh yeah, and Canada :lol:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## kevin22 (Mar 11, 2007)

visited 17 countries (7%)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Update: Puerto Rico










Denmark and Sweden in June


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Thailand done, next month Finland.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

*my next destination:*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Only Europe for now. Rest of the world here i come...


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

smussuw said:


>



I thought you've been to Yemen ! I want to go there .....


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

wow  Some of you have been in almost every part of the world. However I haven't been anywhere out of the Europe... So here's the map










:cheers:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

this year i am planning to see USA and U.K. and in the next year to fill in almost whole europe.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Hello from Majorca island, today! :hi:


:bleep: :gaah:




:tongue2:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Cappellen (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## sprash (May 8, 2006)

As of now 





















But in the future (hopefully within next 5 years):


----------



## Et cetera (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Adam_Woowei said:


> I madly want to go to S.Korea and Japan, and stay for longer in China


Finally I will


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## lemieux66 (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/vi...EBGCZDKFRDEGIGRHUITLILUMCNLNOPLPTESSECHUKVATR

Well I think it is time to leave good old europe to visit some other continents.
There are just two problems: time and money.:nuts: We will see.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Tomorrow: Madrid again...
:runaway:


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Xusein said:


>


I did this a bit more than 2 years ago. Unfortunately, nothing has changed. 

Other than the fact that I've been to Canada (twice to Toronto, once to Montreal) three times since this post, I haven't been outside of the US since 2003.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

2008 Update:


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i want to go to new places but i never do. always stick to same regions. :-/


----------



## TijucaRio (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Haven't traveled around too much! 

been to the US, Canada, UK, Holland, Cyprus & Thailand!


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

ok.. this is my map... and it´s going to change a lot this year


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Only in US and my country INDONESIA


----------



## karlas1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*The Best is...*

Hello dear, definitely the best country is Guatemala, because this country has very emotion in your culture and your people!! Because I recommend you visit Mansion del Rio from Izabal, the best hotel in the Guatemala’s Caribbean!!! For more information to visit: www.mansiondelrio.com :banana:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

me!


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

It's mine...
INDONESIA,MALAYSIA,SINGAPORE,THAILAND,and HONGKONG


----------



## EuropeWord (Feb 6, 2009)

This would be the countries I have visited. I hope I didn't forget some of them D). 
My latest visited country is Andorra. And I hope to see Russia next.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm an expert on small countries like San Marino, Monaco, Andorra, Liechtenstein or Luxembourg, however, they are not visible on that map 









I'm planning US now, but who knows.. maybe I'll end in the Alps, like each year..


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)




----------



## karlas1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*go to Guatemala*

Chill out Pana!!!!! Cuantos no han ido al precioso Panajachel? O cuantos no quisieran ir? Bueno pues yo una vez fui y no pude dejar de ir una y otra y otra vez, no solo por su hermosa cultura si no también, como dicen, en donde t tratan bien no dejas de ir!! Yo me he hospedado en La Riviera de Atitlán, encuentras jacuzzy, gym, piscina, un amplio bar y todo lo que desees para pasarla bien http://larivieradeatitlan.com/?utm_...m_campaign=relacionespublicas:banana::cheers:


----------



## KhunWasut (May 6, 2008)

This is interesting. Here is mine,










Russia and Switzerland will be added in this year


----------



## tabz (Oct 31, 2008)

edit


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

There is going to change a lot though  I'm going to the USA for a year.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## zippo21 (Jan 22, 2005)

---


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Updated


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Austria, Azerbaijan, Belgium, France, Georgia, Germany, Netherlands, Russia, Slovakia, Turkey, USA


----------



## Russel (Jan 22, 2006)

What am I doing wrong? 

The above code is not generating a map.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ It's not <img src=" "></img>, but [.img]URL[/.img] (without the dots).


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## shreyas1684 (Jul 23, 2006)

*hey guys..*


----------



## style (Dec 29, 2006)

*56 Countries Visited*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^










Izola/Isola, Slovenia?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

2009 Update

Not too many changes, just adding Hungary and Liechtenstein.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mhm, I'm only 23 years old and haven't visited that much yet. It hasn't changed in the last 2 years either and it won't probably change in the next 2-3 years. No big trips coming. 
After that I hope to visit quite a lot more (hopefully  ).


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

I have visited 11 countries including my own, I hope in the next few years to travel


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Visited 41 countries, apparently. 

Albania, Austria, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brasil, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Great Brittain, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Kosovo, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macadonia, Moldova, Montenegro, Morocco, Netherlands (live), Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, Ukraine, Vatican City, 

Which is all of Europe except for Belarus and Ireland and the mini states, plus Morocco and Brasil.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

:dunno:

At least can I say that I've been as south as Florida and north as Maine.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Visited 40 countries. Next in line, I will visit,

- Brazil
- Vietnam
- Philipines
- Portugal
- Greece
- Slovakia
- Latvia
- Russia


----------



## style (Dec 29, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Upgrade:*

UK
USA (California, Georgia and Texas)
PANAMA
DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
ARUBA
HONDURAS
COSTA RICA
VENEZUELA


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

but have in plan bigger trip through Asia - transmongolian magistral (Ukraine+Russia+Mongolia (just transit) and China) + Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, Philipines, Sri Lanka, India, Iran, Turkey... will work until next year and then take 1-2 years for travelling  (later plans are Ukraine, Russia, Bulgaria, Romania, Mexico, USA...)

not interested in western europe until retirement  don't know more boring countries


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

World:










Europe:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

World:









Europe:









Flights:


----------

